

The Businessman & The Fisherman - miles

(This may not exactly be the right forum for such a little story. But it might help explain those few who are "cursed" with too much contentment.)<p>One day a rich businessman was surprised to find a fisherman lazily smoking a pipe and lying on the riverbank beside his boat.<p>"Why aren't you out fishing?" said the businessman.<p>"Because I caught enough fish for one day," said the fisherman.<p>"Why don't you catch some more?"<p>"What would I do with them?"<p>"Earn more money. With that you could buy a motor for your boat so you could go into deeper waters and catch more fish. Then you would have enough money to buy nets. These would bring you more fish and more money. Soon you would have enough money to own two boats, maybe even a fleet of boats. Then you would be a rich man like me."<p>"What would I do then?"<p>"Then you could really enjoy life."<p>"What do you think I am doing right now?"<p>-- From <i>Stories of the Spirit, Stories of the Heart</i>, edited by Christina Feldman and Jack Kornfield
======
stephengillie
If you had $10,000,000, and never had to work again, what would you do with
your time?

(not _what would you do with the money_ )

~~~
RollAHardSix
Train to be a Pro-MMA fighter. Also, make films or write science-fiction. My
three loves.

This was a fun question to answer, because it was just so certain of an
answer.

~~~
stephengillie
Do you do those now?

If not, why not?

~~~
RollAHardSix
Training yes. It's the best parts of my week; keeps me in shape in a different
way then just going to the gym does, and gives you a calm mind to go with that
body.

Writing movies or books? No. It's a lack of time. I work 50 hours a week and
then when you add in exercising and family there isn't much time left. I much
prefer to relax with a movie on then I do to sit down and try and write when I
don't have but 2 hours here and there to focus on something.

People fail to realize that having money isn't really being able to buy
whatever you want...it's having _the security_ to buy whatever you want. That
sense of security changes everything.

